# [Disque USB] Problème formatage (résolu)

## Neuromancien

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acheter un disque externe USB (Seagate Expansion 500Go). J'ai supprimé les partitions NTFS existantes et recréé de nouvelles partitions sous fdisk.

Lorsque j'essaie de formater ces partitions en ext3, j'obtiens une erreur :

```
tux jerome # mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdf1p1

mke2fs 1.41.9 (22-Aug-2009)

Ne peut évaluer par stat() /dev/sdf1p1 --- Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type

Le périphérique n'existe apparemment pas ; l'avez-vous spécifié

correctement ?
```

Sous fdisk je visualise bien les partitions créées :

```
Disque /dev/sdf1: 500.1 Go, 500105249280 octets

1 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 15504255 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 63 * 512 = 32256 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x69205244

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/sdf1p1               2     3328815   104857641   83  Linux

/dev/sdf1p2         3328816     6657629   104857641   83  Linux

/dev/sdf1p3         6657630    15504255   278668719    5  Etendue

/dev/sdf1p5         6657631     9986444   104857641   83  Linux

/dev/sdf1p6         9986446    15504255   173811015   83  Linux
```

----------

## xaviermiller

c'est bizarre cette nomenclature... c'est du linux ?

----------

## scherz0

Apparement tu as partitionné (volontairement ?) la première partition du disque.  Quelle est la table des partitions de sdf ?

```
fdisk -l /dev/sdf
```

----------

## Neuromancien

 *scherz0 wrote:*   

> Apparement tu as partitionné (volontairement ?) la première partition du disque.  Quelle est la table des partitions de sdf ?
> 
> ```
> fdisk -l /dev/sdf
> ```
> ...

 

```
tux jerome # fdisk -l /dev/sdf

Disque /dev/sdf: 500.1 Go, 500107862016 octets

1 têtes, 63 secteurs/piste, 15504336 cylindres

Unités = cylindres de 63 * 512 = 32256 octets

Identifiant de disque : 0x0565ca86

Périphérique Amorce  Début        Fin      Blocs     Id  Système

/dev/sdf1   *           2    15504256   488384032+   7  HPFS/NTFS
```

----------

## scherz0

Effectivement, tu n'as pas supprimé la partition existante, tu l'as partitionnée (tu as créé des partitions linux dans la partition HPFS/NTFS).

Il suffit de recommencer, cette fois en partitionnant /dev/sdf et non /dev/sdf1

 *Quote:*   

> fdisk /dev/sdf

 

----------

## man in the hill

Utilise cfdisk, tu vas t'y retrouver plus facilement ...

----------

## Neuromancien

 *scherz0 wrote:*   

> Effectivement, tu n'as pas supprimé la partition existante, tu l'as partitionnée (tu as créé des partitions linux dans la partition HPFS/NTFS).
> 
> Il suffit de recommencer, cette fois en partitionnant /dev/sdf et non /dev/sdf1
> 
>  *Quote:*   fdisk /dev/sdf 

 

En effet, je n'ai pas fait attention.

----------

